# Alan Paine



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

What do you fellas think about Alan Paine sweaters? They are English, not American, but they look great and certainly seem to adhere to trad principles? Am I wrong? Lets hear it... thanks!


----------



## slats (Mar 22, 2006)

Have owned several, and from cashmere to lambswool to camel hair, all are worth the price. Quite a few years ago, a BB salesman told me that several of BBs styles were made by Alan Paine. My experience has been that they are a good investment.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Happy to add my support to this.
Alan Paine was worn with great style by Ian at The Ivy Shop in Richmnod when I had the fun of briefly knowing him.
Just like the old Sero slogan: 'Nothing is obvious except the quality'.

David


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, also - I am curious as to what you guys think about the V-neck cut of Alan Paine sweaters. Isn't the cut a little too high? The Press sweaters have V's that are cut a little lower I believe.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by ugradintern_
> 
> What do you fellas think about Alan Paine sweaters? They are English, not American, but they look great and certainly seem to adhere to trad principles? Am I wrong? Lets hear it... thanks!


I'd like to be corrected, but I don't think you'll find any "trad" sweaters made in the states. Several of the classic English and Scots makers, trad shop suppliers, are no more. Alan Paine used to be in Godalming, south of London, now they're in Nottingham with another new owner. Who knows how long they'll be in business?! Click "Brand Heritage" on the AP website > www.alanpaine.co.uk

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge
jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Great quality, hard to find in Northern California


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

Alan Paine is about the best of the sweater makers.
Somewhat difficult to find.
hard to pay full retail.
anything at half off is a buy.
Will always be classicly wearable.


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

How about that babe on the alan paine website in the cricket sweater? Does Alan Paine stock plenty of those? [8D]


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

If you like Alan Paine, Corgi is a step up in quality. Click on "Brochure". Unfortunately the website is not completed and only shows one men's sweater but several examples of cashmere go to L colored socks.

www.corgihosiery.co.uk

also

www.johnstonscashmere.com (Johnstons makes the "millionaires cashmere" for $4000 Brioni sportcoats)

and

www.shetlanddirect.co.uk (The genuine article at wholesale prices, but you have to consider shipping and import duty charges)

and

www.williamlockie.com (cashmere & camel hair specialists)

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge
jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by James C. Goodwin_
> 
> If you like Alan Paine, Corgi is a step up in quality. Click on "Brochure". Unfortunately the website is not completed and only shows one men's sweater but several examples of cashmere go to L colored socks.
> 
> ...


wow... thanks a lot...!


----------



## Kevin Howcroft (Aug 14, 2013)

I found Alan Paines Knit wear to be of the verybest quality and upto date, in fact Alan Paine are going strong improving the brand quality of all there ranges.

I buy from there Shooting range the Rutland Jacket and Compton range and findthe quality and service outstanding.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

ugradintern said:


> What do you fellas think about Alan Paine sweaters? *They are English, not American, but *they look great and certainly seem to adhere to trad principles? Am I wrong? Lets hear it... thanks!


I don't think one needs to justify an item that is not made in the USA and this is especially true of items from England (or France for that matter). "Trad" style is not IMO a manifestation of American nationalism, although many favored items are indeed made in USA. Just my $0.02. YMMV etc.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

ugradintern said:


> What do you fellas think about Alan Paine sweaters? They are English, not American, but they look great and certainly seem to adhere to trad principles? Am I wrong? Lets hear it... thanks!


English made items would be more trad than American, given that the original Ivy League elite had their clothes made there.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

In the 1960s Alain Paine was probably the most admired British made sweater among the TNSIL guys. I especially loved their Camel hairs in v-necks and cardigans. Other great ones back then were Pringle, J&D McGeorge (the best IMO), Cox Moore, and Lyle & Scott. Most of us wore Shetland crewnecks and lambswool V-necks, although some wore lambswool cardigans. Cables were popular. Maybe 90% of the sweaters were in solid colors, there were a few argyles and stripes. Cashmere sweaters were uncommon then; maybe their higher cost was the problem, although Camel hairs then cost about the same.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Seven years, four months, to the day.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Hunter-Coggins in Asheville NC still stocks AP sweaters, however, some of the design elements that made that brand so desirable (like longer turn back cuffs and strongly knitted waistbands) are no longer present in today's sweaters. Still though, they are some of the best around.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Alan Paine are excellent, and come in 2" increment sizes for a great fit. I have one, and look forward to buying more. IMO they're a much better buy, even with shipping from the UK, than Brooks Brothers, Polo, etc., let alone ungodly expensive boutiques.

This may be true of UK sweaters in general.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^I'll be offering a very nice light blue v-neck on the exchange soon. Tagged 46.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

CMDC said:


> ^I'll be offering a very nice light blue v-neck on the exchange soon. Tagged 46.


Drat, too big! Any 40-42 out there, PM me!


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Seven years, four months, to the day.


I wonder if KH is a completely disinterested party.


----------

